# tomar (el) sol



## Luisa Moreno Arista

Hola, por favor, cómo digo "tú puedes tomar sol" ?
Gracias.


----------



## FranParis

Tomar sol con una pequeña cuchara?

Tu peux prendre un bain de soleil/rester au soleil/profiter du soleil...


----------



## josepbadalona

Tu peux te faire bronzer au soleil....


----------



## Luisa Moreno Arista

Gracias. Queda mejor en el contexto tu peux te faire bronzer au soleil.


----------



## Domtom

Hola, de nuevo:

En español, podemos tomar el fresco  , o incluso un refresco  , pero no podemos tomar la luna  , aunque sí podemos tomar el sol  (_tomar el sol_, no “tomar sol” como dice el título del hilo).

Mi duda viene de que todo el mundo dice lo que le da la gana (bueno, un millón de perdones si no es así, sino que es mi ignorancia lo que me lo hace suponer).

Unos diccionarios me dicen _"prendre le soleil"_, otros me traen _"se chauffer au soleil"_, _"s'exposer au soleil"_, _"se faire brunir"_ (aunque a veces precisan entre paréntesis que es para el caso de "para calentarse", "para tomar baños de sol", "para broncearse", respectivamente). El diccionario de la casa también dice _"s'exposer au soleil"_. En el presente hilo, que he encontrado antes de ir a abrirlo yo (luego ya no lo abro, sino que lo prolongo), salen alternativas como _"prendre un bain de soleil"_, _"rester au soleil"_, _"profiter du soleil"_, _"se faire bronzer"_... Y luego también yo he visto a veces, leyendo, "se bronzer au soleil" o algo así si no recuerdo mal, y para referirse, creo, al mero hecho de tomar el sol.

En fin, que estoy hecho un lío. ¿Alguien me ayuda a poner orden en mi materia gris? El agradecimiento está garantizado  .

*EDIT:*  Respondiendo a *Soy-yo*: No traduzco el "tú" de la pregunta que inicia el hilo, ya que no respondo a ésta; yo sólo planteo mi pregunta que, al ser similar, incluyo en este hilo, y que es la siguiente: _¿Cómo se dice "tomar el sol"?_
_-_


----------



## soy-yo

Hola, 

Hay que traducir el "tú" ¿no?

*Toi*, tu peux te mettre au soleil. (pero yo no)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Soy-yo: en el caso de la pregunta que originó el hilo, sí, sería conveniente traducir este tú: Tu peux te mettre au soleil, toi? 

Pero volviendo a las expresiones que traducen "tomar el sol", Domtom, es que el francés es un idioma muy rico, jijiji. Todas estas te valen, porque cómo indica el DRAE (admirar la definición, por fa. ):

*tomar el **~**.*

*1. *loc. verb. Ponerse en parte adecuada para gozar de él.

Pero si solo queremos calentarnos al sol: se chauffer au soleil. También se mettre su soleil (aunque puede ser también con intención de broncearse).

S'exposer au soleil puede ser tanto para broncearse como por causa terapeútica, al igual que prendre le soleil o se mettre au soleil.

Profiter du soleil / rester au soleil valen para todo, el contexto te dirá si es para calentarse, porque el solo es escaso y hay que aprovechar el rato, para broncear o simplemente para estar al sol por puro placer.

Las demás expresan más la intención de ponerse moreno. "Se dorer au soleil" también, y los han que van hasta "se griller au soleil". 

Así es como lo siento yo, pero no es seguro que mi clasificación sea la correcta.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## dicomec

También tu puedes « faire le lézard.»


----------



## soy-yo

Creo que el punto de interrogación está relacionado con la pregunta :
¿cómo digo ....? No con la expresión.

Toi, tu peux te mettre au soleil.
Tu peux te mettre au soleil, toi.

Buenas noches, el vendedor de arena va a pasar.


----------



## Paquita

Gévy said:


> Así es como lo siento yo, pero no es seguro que mi clasificación sea la correcta.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, sólo añadiré un detallito que le vendrá de perlas a nuestro amigo, él me entenderá...

_"prendre le soleil"_, _"se chauffer au soleil"_, _"s'exposer au soleil"_, _rester au soleil"_, _"profiter du soleil" =_ se puede hacer en cualquier lugar y cualquier momento, incluso una bonita tarde de invierno en la Barceloneta , sólo para disfrutar del astro y de su calorcito 
Añadiré = lézarder au soleil que es hacer lo que los lagartos..


_"se faire brunir"_ _"prendre un bain de soleil"_, _"_, _"se faire bronzer" =_ supone además el verano, una playa o una piscina o una tumbona, crema solar y biquini o tanga o ... lo que se quiera poner o no en lugar de éstos

edit = on peut aussi "faire la bronzette"


----------



## Gévy

Ah oui, Soy-yo, tu as raison. Je croyais que l'interrogation faisait partie de la phrase recherchée. 

Bonne nuit, le petit ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut 


Paquit& said:


> [...]
> edit = on peut aussi "faire la bronzette"


Chez moi on dit « faire bronzette » (sans le « la »  — et avec le r ! —).


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas. Al final voy a poner _profiter du soleil._


----------



## lafolliedumonde

Se traduce literal? Prendre le soleil?

La frase es:   _disfrutar de un día tomando el sol en la arena con la familia y los amigos


_


----------



## Avoenchanteur

profiter d'un jour en se mettant au soleil sur le sable avec la famille et les amis est une possibilité - Pero cuidado uno puede quemarse!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

En français on ne prend pas le soleil, on s'y baigne.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lenni22

Y a Domtom yo le digo que a mí "tomar el sol" me suena horrible, y "tomar sol" es la única forma en la que diría esto.


----------



## Paquita

lenni22 said:


> Y a Domtom yo le digo que a mí "tomar el sol" me suena horrible, y *"tomar sol" es la única forma en la que diría esto.*



La expresión tomar sol sin artículo, en este hilo, solo la usáis la preguntante peruana del primer post y tú.

Te remito a este hilo del solo español: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2785542&highlight=tomar+sol
en el que se puede leer la misma advertencia :
post #2 de un argentino:


> La expresión es "tomar sol". (Sin artículo).


post #3 de un español de la península





> En España decimos "tomar el sol".



He leído todos los hilos del Solo español que contienen tomar+sol y todos dan la expresión con artículo cuando la utiliza un español de España, y sin él cuando la usan argentinos, uruguayos, peruanos...

Cuestión de lado del charco


----------



## lenni22

Está claro que era una diferencia regional la que estaba marcando. A eso se refería mi post, porque Domtom parece señalar un "error" en "tomar sol", y por eso intervine.


Paquit& said:


> La expresión tomar sol sin artículo, en este hilo, solo la usáis la preguntante peruana del primer post y tú.
> ...y todos dan la expresión con artículo cuando la utiliza un español de España, y sin él cuando la usan argentinos, uruguayos, peruanos...
> Cuestión de lado del charco


Entonces no somos solo dos personas, sino al menos unos cuantos millones.


----------

